# Callus(es) on hind feet? Sore hocks?



## aozora (May 24, 2014)

Hey all!

Been ages since I posted here-- been busy with other things and things have been peachy with Mocha for the most part (though he did break another nail from jumping...) so I got quite lazy about checking in on this forum. :blushan:

Anyway, I came here to post about something I just noticed tonight while Mocha was sprawling on my bed for a nap. I check his feet regularly to make sure everything is alright and this was the first time I ever saw a bare spot on one of his hind feet. The right foot seemed fine, but I suspect that was because his fur was swept sideways and covered an identical spot seeing as when I picked him up for a closer look, I was able to side sweep the fur to cover up the bare patch on his left foot. I think that's why I hadn't noticed it for so long, actually, because I don't usually see the fur all messed up on his hind feet so that spot was probably never revealed to me. 

For some background info, I house him indoors in an exercise pen with an office chairmat over a large rug. He has a cotton mat over a wooden log that he loves to lounge on and since he doesn't like the lack of traction with the chairmat, I have another wood deck (this one) laid out with a bit of cardboard on the side for him to hop on. He has a corner litter pan with wire flooring (so his poops drop right through) but he usually only hops on to do his business and rarely stays there for extended periods of time. When he's out he mostly spends his time on the rug areas, up on my bed or on wooden flooring-- though he usually avoids that last option if at all possible!

I've read up on sore hocks before and I'm a bit confused about how its first stage differs from regular calluses since both refer to pink bare spots with no breaks in the skin and no inflammation. What should I do to prevent it from getting any worse? 

I uploaded a photo to show you guys what I meant (as well as one more of his napping face just because ). Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 24, 2014)

It looks normal to me. Most bunnies will have tiny pink bald spots on their heels, it's just a callus. It only becomes a problem if you notice significant hair loss spreading on the feet. Since his feet looks pretty well-furred and he's housed on a rug, there shouldn't be any risk of sore hocks.


----------



## aozora (May 24, 2014)

That's a relief! I was a little concerned since I've heard that the condition can be very hard to treat once it's under way so I want to prevent it if at all possible.


----------



## cubique (May 27, 2014)

I was just reading up on this the other day as well.
My boys has this as well, they have their fur covered over it but not much.. So it's quite hidden, I only know when I groom them..
Furthermore, they have soft flooring (ABC kids mats)

From what I've seen in most forum, many have said that this is normal, it's calluses and happens to active rabbits.


----------



## squidpop (May 30, 2014)

I checked my rabbits feet the other day because someone said that most rabbits have small pink calluses, but I had never seen them. My rabbits have really furry feet, so when I checked I parted the fur to the side, and guess what! They did all have small pink bald spots under the fur on the backs of their hocks. Never noticed it before.


----------



## Troller (May 30, 2014)

I had this issue with my Conan, well kind of still do. I took him to the Vet and she explained it could be his weight ot the surface he's on (the second floor of his condo is coroplast, and some of my apartment is uncarpeted hardwood). They weren't inflamed, and the spot never got bigger, but the Vet recommended I change the surface of his cage, use an ointment she gave me and give him a small bit of Aloe Vera juice. Oh, and trim his nails (which I do so that's not an issue). The breeder I got him from recommended the clipping nails better and some kind of balm (I forgot its name but its in one of my posts around here). So it hasn't gotten worse, hasn't gone away either so I'm not it was anything that serious.


----------

